# I will be camping 14 days



## Mantis Lady (May 7, 2018)

Next week i will be out for 6 days on a camping trip. How long can I be from home? I have 2 adults and 2 L3 and 1 L2 nymphs.  I think I have to take the nymphs with me. I dont't think they can stay 6 days alone. but what with the adults?


----------



## River Dane (May 7, 2018)

The adults should be fine, possibly even the L3s. If you choose to leave them, make sure to stuff them. Although, if you can take the nymphs, I don’t see why you wouldn’t just bring the adults, too.

Also, be careful about what species you’re bringing with you. Don’t release the feeders or the Mantids, and make sure not to bring anything back accidentally, either.

EDIT: forgot to say have fun on your camping trip!


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 7, 2018)

it is about 5 mantids


2  Hierodula membranacea,

2 Sphodromantis gastrica: 1 L2,  1 L3

1Creobroter gemmatus L3

 cup with fruitfies

little box with dubias

the 3 delicups with the nymphs won't take much space I think, but the home of Cochise is big. the one for Bob i still need to make.

I won't any of let them go, they are mine and I love my mantids,  and I will care for them till they die. Only thinking what is wise to do ;-)


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 7, 2018)

If I were you, I'd take them with. As long as you don't let anything go, you should be fine to take them with you. How warm is it there?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 7, 2018)

For now they are giving  temp around the 20Celsius for that weekend I am going away. They will be standing in our caravan then. I won't let their homes outside. think will create another home for Cochise (traveling home) It will be full in caravan:  hubby and me, 5 mantids and Scooby our dog  

Normally I would have asked my mother in law to take care of them, but she  will on same camping trip as me


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 7, 2018)

Cool! Have fun! Maybe you can catch Cochise some new food while you are camping! I love camping!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 7, 2018)

I don't know if it is good to feed them with insects from outside. Maybe they have diseases or parasites with them.

I love camping too, when the weather is nice and warm. Being the  whole day outside is nice.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 8, 2018)

I usually catch food when I can. I don't think that wild insects would be any danger to your mantids because they would eat insects like that in the wild anyway.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ocelotbren (May 8, 2018)

It seems like 6 days would be a bit long for the young nymphs so taking them with you may be the safest, although perhaps a bit inconvenient.  Have fun though!


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 9, 2018)

I take for sure the nymphs with me, because i want my eye every day on them. I mist them every day and see if they need some juicy fruitflies. They are in deli cups, that doesn't take much space. I see if i can make travel boxes for the adults, I can take them too, but if they can stay couple of days alone, maybe that is better.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 9, 2018)

Hmm, I think that you should take everyone if you can. We don't want anything happening to Cochise! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 9, 2018)

Oh no dont wan't something happing to Cochise. That is why I make some travel boxes where she can sit in. (and Bob too when he arrives)


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 10, 2018)

Great. Have fun! When are you going?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 10, 2018)

Not this weekend but weekend after this one. We going for the first time with our new caravan. Think I know a place to where to put the nymphs. Think the adults on the table or something. then can Cochise and Bob look at each other and in fall in love.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 10, 2018)

Cool! I hope that Bob doesn't get decapitated!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 10, 2018)

They will have their own home. Bob won't loose his head He is sub adult, he need to grow up first before meeting Cochise real live.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 10, 2018)

Ok. Well, at least hope he doesn't lose his head on a later date! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 10, 2018)

I hope not. I will give Cochise a big prey (grasshopper) to eat while I let Bob mate her. Somehow, 3 of my sub adult grasshoppers molted to adulthood.  

She can better eat a grasshopper than Bob.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 10, 2018)

What does Bob look like?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 11, 2018)

How Bob looks like? I will know it soon: he can arrive between now and this afternoon  I am waiting for him to come home.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 11, 2018)

Oh! I didn't realize that you didn't have him yet! Please post pics of him when he gets here!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 11, 2018)

you can see pics of bob here:


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 11, 2018)

Ok! I'll check it out!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 22, 2018)

This was our home last weekend:





Cochise got 2 crane flies I caught for her in my caravan. There was a mosquito in there too, but that one I killed. I hate those insects. Maybe i should fed it to Cochise but I was already laying in bed.

Other ppl got more insects in their tents  I heard.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 22, 2018)

Neat! I camp all summer, so I love camping! I hope Cochise is well fed! When you are camping, EVERYONE gets insects in their tents or campers! ? I hope you had fun!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Krissim Klaw (May 22, 2018)

Every tent needs at least one mantis to keep the bugs out.


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 23, 2018)

I agree on that  I hate mosquitoes  and flies in my caravan. But flies are hard to catch sadly enough. I have an army of 5 mantids? We will be safe this summer.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 23, 2018)

@Krissim KlawI could not agree more! Keeping flies out of campers has never been this easy! Every camper or tent should have its own mantis guardian.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 21, 2018)

*kick this topic*

Another camping trip is waiting for me next month. A trip of 2 weeks from netherlands to southern France. We go to a place where is a lot of sun and warmth.

I am thinking of only taking Bob and Cochise with me and bringing the others to a friend to stay those 2 weeks. ( I sure i will miss them or I should take them with me too) The drive will be long. 10-12 hours depending on how many pee stops we need to take. Will that not be too long for my mantids?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 21, 2018)

I think your mantids would be fine coming with you! We are camping next week for a few weeks too, and I am taking all 19 of mine with me! have fun camping!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## River Dane (Jun 21, 2018)

Have fun on both of your camping trips @MantisGirl13 @Little Mantis 

Bringing all 19 mantids is quite an impressive feat. Nice to give them all a taste of the wilderness.

As for Cochise and Bob, they should both be fine. Wild mantids spend their lives sitting on rustling bushes and trees, so they should handle a car drive just fine.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 22, 2018)

All 19 mantids on a camping trip? Where do they stay? Then I can take all my mantids too  I need to make a travel box for Bob. He doesn't fit in a deli cup anymore. I have the already the materials.

Cochise hasd already tasted the wilderness, maybe i can catch some insects too for them all. We love to read outside and the lights attract a lot of insects like moths and stuff.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 22, 2018)

I keep them in their own special tent. There I can rig up the heat lamp, and other stuff   My ghosts, G. Africans, budwings, and Brunner's have already fallen in love with moth, so it is really easy to feed them!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 22, 2018)

My mantids are with us in the caravan. Maybe they can during day time in the tent in their owns homes. It depends on the temp outside. If is it cold for me, then it is cold for them too.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 8, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I keep them in their own special tent. There I can rig up the heat lamp, and other stuff   My ghosts, G. Africans, budwings, and Brunner's have already fallen in love with moth, so it is really easy to feed them!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Can you show me how their camping set up is?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 9, 2018)

Sure! I'll get the pics tomorrow.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 9, 2018)

nice


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 10, 2018)

Ok, so maybe not today. Soon!   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 11, 2018)

I will be patient.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 12, 2018)

? My Giant African female molted to adult LAST NIGHT! My little girl, all grown up.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 12, 2018)

grats on the molt. show us some pics of her.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 20, 2018)

camping update:

i have decided that a couple of my mantids are going to stay at a friends place. They will take care of them while I am on vacation. They will be getting an how to care sheet and will tell how to care for them. I had to move some of my mantids to a bigger house bebause they don't fit anymore in their cups. (Think they will like to move their butts too.)They are taking more space and our caravan isn't big.  I am thinking to bring the adults there, so they don't need to bother about molting and stuff.

But Cochise will for sure go with me because she isn't ok yet and I want to keep an eye on her.


----------

